# The Lewis and Clark rifle that won the West



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I never knew this before. Lewis and Clark carried an air rifle, a repeater no less, on their trek across the West. They didn't have to worry about wet or lack of powder. What a great story and I thought it was well-presented too.






My apologies, if this video has been on the Forum recently.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I read where the had an air rifle, but I did not know the caliber nor how it worked! Thank you for posting that on here! What an interesting bit of history!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I never knew that.. wow, that was some serious pressure they had next to their cheeks when shooting. :shock: 

Great history lesson goob! thanks.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow that is one of the most intresting things I have ever heard. I never would of thought that.
Wonder why that little gem never caught on?
I would love to have a gun like that in my collection but I'm guess its quite a bit of money. :shock: 
Thanks goob you pretty much made my day. :mrgreen:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Girandoni_Air_Rifle
Heres some more info on the gun. Quite impressive if you ask me.
Can't find anywhere to buy it yet.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Very interesting. Great post and thanks for sharing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Girandoni_Air_Rifle
> Heres some more info on the gun. Quite impressive if you ask me.
> Can't find anywhere to buy it yet.


Thanks,

I've been studying the story some more myself; just amazing.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Now ask yourself how they filled the holding tank to 800 lbs. ? o-||


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

That is absolutely incredible.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Now ask yourself how they filled the holding tank to 800 lbs. ? o-||


This shows how they pressure up the cylinder (buttstock):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9WEsILY ... re=related


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, that is pretty cool!

Here's a link to a site that sells big bore air rifles, neat to look at if nothing else.
http://www.topairgun.com/girandoni


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

1500 pumps!! not a way I would want to spend my nights around the fire...


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Can you imagine the muscle it would take to pump to 800 psi? 1500 pumps is one thing, but to get that compression from a tiny air pump!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Its actually pretty interesting the scientific advances that came from the Corps of Discovery. The air gun was a great thing and became a huge thing to impress the locals along the way - a gun that didn't go boom. But Lewis also laid out the concept for the 1803 Harpers Ferry rifle - a huge advance in rifles both military and for hunting, as he dropped from the usual 58 caliber down to 54, and shortened the barrel considerably. The other scientific advances in botany, zoology, anthropology, navigation, etc.... It might have been the most significant scientific exploration in the history of the world, at least to that point in time. 

As for pumping the air gun 1500 times, probably a pretty easy task compared to dragging a 20 ton boat upstream 15 miles a day in the Missouri River.


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

I read Ambrose's UNDAUNTED COURAGE a few years back. By far, my favorite read of all times!


----------



## angrychair (Jan 19, 2011)

Really cool stuff! :shock:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Deleted (duh Bax*)


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Bax* said:


> I just saw a pretty neat video on the rifle that might interest you:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pqFyKh- ... r_embedded


Hey Bax thats the same video that goob posted in the original post.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

mikevanwilder said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw a pretty neat video on the rifle that might interest you:
> ...


Good grief! I have been up too late studying! 

I was thinking that Goob posted something different. This rifle has been popping up all over lately and my brain (in its weakened state) didnt think about it


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Goob. Certainly clears up the big question of how so few men got through unscathed. It's not mentioned, directly, in any of the books i have read about the trip.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There's some talk about air rifles here lately so I'm bumping this thread about how Lewis & Clark used air rifles on their trip across the American wilderness.

very interesting:





uh...top of the page!!

.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I read a book about these; pretty cool how they used them to keep the Indians just a little nervous of them thinking they all had them. Very smart thinking and a very cool rifle.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I was thinking about this thread just the other day.

I love threads like this. Learning something new about the firearms of old always brings a smile to my face


----------



## Antlers&Fish (Nov 21, 2013)

That is awesome. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The air was sored at high pressure in a makeshift butt stock container:


----------

